

Map of Internet Usage By Country - Country size proportioned accordingly - jamiequint
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/storysupplement/worldinternet/index.htm

======
jamiequint
I'm wondering if this includes mobile internet usage. Since as luccastera
pointed out, Africa is small (yet there mobile usage is comparatively high).

------
luccastera
Wow! It's so sad to see Africa so thin in the map. I hope the OLPC project
will help fatten it up a bit.

------
heri
seems finland is #1 with 75% of the population classified as internet users.
that means everyone for me btw (because babies can't possibly be internet
users do they?)

